# Fahrverhalten GT i-drive



## alf2 (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich nehme mal die Aussage von Kint Bergradler-Bravo Thread zum Anlass und starte einen neuen zum Thema Fahrverhalten. Auch ich finde die Frage spannend und möchte mit anderen i-drive Fahrern einen Erfahrungsaustausch starten.



Kint schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, ist das idrive system doch antriebsneutral oder etwa nicht ?  i drive fahrer vor: habt ihr irgendwelche Fahrwerkseinflüssse spüren können ? ist idrive auch nur eine näherung an das optimale federungssystem unter vielen oder doch die eierlegende wollmilchsau ? was ist denn nun tacheles - will schliesslich auch mal eins haben. Ach und ein Vergleich der verschiedenen generationen würde mich auch mal interessieren. - danke


 Ich hoffe ich muss dich nicht allzusehr enttäuschen, aber die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ist auch das GT nicht. 

Ich fahre ein *IDXC 1.0 bj 2005 * und dachte anfangs es wäre wippfrei. Nach 500 km und nachdem sich der Dämpfer etwas eingelaufen hat, war dann doch beim Pedalieren ein deutliches Wippen bemerkbar. Wenn man den RP3 Dämpfer auf maximale Plattformdämpfung stellt ist das Wippen dann beinahe weg. - Ich hab das Rad mittlerweile mit einigen anderen Bikes (C'dale, Simplon, Specialized) verglichen und gute Eingelenker (die Betonung liegt hier auf gut) fahren sich sehr ähnlich, bin mir also nicht sicher ob sich der Zusatzaufwand fürs i-drive lohnt. 

Pedalrückschlag gibts absolut keinen. Die Federung spricht sauber an, allerdings besteht durch das hohe Hebelverhältnis am Hinterbau (3,2:1) schon mal die Gefahr eines Durchschlages des Dämpfers. Das kann teuer werden, denn GT verbaut hier einen Dämpfer mit 152mm Einbaulänge. Die sind selten und dementsprechend schwer irgendwo im Abverkauf zu finden.

Alles in allem bin ich mit meinem GT trotzdem sehr zufrieden. Das Fahrverhalten würde ich als neutral bezeichnen. Schnelle Singletrails und Schotterpisten gehen toll. Traileinlagen mag es weniger, da ist mein bravado le wesentlich wendiger. Bei Highspeed (so ab 50 km/h) wird es dann wieder etwas unruhig. 

So viel mal fürs erste, bin auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. Oktober 2006)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ein *IDXC 1.0 bj 2005 * und dachte anfangs es wäre wippfrei. Nach 500 km und nachdem sich der Dämpfer etwas eingelaufen hat, war dann doch beim Pedalieren ein deutliches Wippen bemerkbar. Wenn man den RP3 Dämpfer auf maximale Plattformdämpfung stellt ist das Wippen dann beinahe weg. - Ich hab das Rad mittlerweile mit einigen anderen Bikes (C'dale, Simplon, Specialized) verglichen und gute Eingelenker (die Betonung liegt hier auf gut) fahren sich sehr ähnlich, bin mir also nicht sicher ob sich der Zusatzaufwand fürs i-drive lohnt.


Hallo,
man sollte natürlich bedenken, dass das I-Drive-System nicht entwickelt wurde um Wippen im Wiegetritt zu elimieren, sodern um den Pedalrückschlag zu unterbinden. Und darin ist das System wirklich ungeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> man sollte natürlich bedenken, dass das I-Drive-System nicht entwickelt wurde um Wippen im Wiegetritt zu elimieren, sodern um den Pedalrückschlag zu unterbinden. Und darin ist das System wirklich ungeschlagen.



ok, aber das idxc ist ja nun ein ausgewiesenes cross  country fully, da will ich ja wohl auch mal am berg in den wiegetritt gehen. mal zerpflücken diese aussage:

alf2:
Ich fahre ein IDXC 1.0 bj 2005  und dachte anfangs es wäre wippfrei. Nach 500 km und nachdem sich der Dämpfer etwas eingelaufen hat, war dann doch beim Pedalieren ein deutliches Wippen bemerkbar. Wenn man den RP3 Dämpfer auf maximale Plattformdämpfung stellt ist das Wippen dann beinahe weg. - Ich hab das Rad mittlerweile mit einigen anderen Bikes (C'dale, Simplon, Specialized) verglichen und gute Eingelenker (die Betonung liegt hier auf gut) fahren sich sehr ähnlich, bin mir also nicht sicher ob sich der Zusatzaufwand fürs i-drive lohnt. 

wieso dachtest du es nur am anfang. offensichtlich weil der dämpfer sich erst einschiessen musste. aber war das ansprechverhalten damals auch schlechter - sprich hat der dämpfer einfach noch nicht sensibel genug gearbeitet - oder hat sich nur das wippen eingestellt ? 
plattform gibst bei den dämpfern also auch - aber erst seits die im dämpferbau gibt - was war also bei den alten XCR 's sprich das 1000er zb wie es versus fährt ? hatten die schon plattform ?  Spricht der hinetrbau bei eingeschalteter plattform noch sensibel an ? war es nicht so dass das bei solchen dämpfern häufig bemängelt wurde ? Ist mit nem neueren Dämpfer oder nem höherwertigen die fahreigenschaft besser zu realisieren? Sonderlänge war ja wieder mal klar bei Gt... man die amis... 

Und habt ihr anderen auch vergleichsmöglichkeiten und ähnliche erfahrungen gesammelt ? denke da auch an versus mit seinem Stevens....


----------



## kingmoe (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre ja das 2005er i-Drive5 3.0 mit dem einfachen Fox Float Air.
Das Rad ist total antriebsneutral, also es hat keinen Kettenzug beim Einfedern. Dass es bergauf bzw. im Wiegetritt nicht wippfrei ist, ist klar - das war auch nicht Ziel des i-Drive-Systems! Ich bin damit zufrieden und finde es für mich bestens geeignet, allerdings ist es mein erstes "modernes" Fully und Berge gibt´s hier nicht ;-)

Ein Freund, der die Kiste wesentlich härter rannimmt, fährt dasselbe Bike mit einem Manitou SPV-Dämpfer und ist total begeistert, die Performance bergauf verbessert sich dadurch nochmal erheblich. Er ist auch im alten i-Drive-System einen SPV gefahren und war dort ebenfalls begeistert, was das ausmacht. Einbaulänge ist übrigens "normale" 190mm.


----------



## cleiende (17. Oktober 2006)

So, IDXC 1.0, Bj 2004 (genauer: Januar 2004)
Vergleiche mit Ghost Eingelenker und Votec M6 light, ohne Plattformdämpfer, allerdings weiss ich nicht mehr welche Luftdämpfer verbaut waren. Alle Vergleiche auf Mehrtagestouren, wir haben die Räder mal rumgereicht (und eingestellt).
Das Votec wippt weniger bergauf, ist aber generell etwas unsensibler beim Ansprechen. Kette zieht leicht auf dem kleinen Blatt.
Das Ghost wippt und zieht sogar ein wenig auf dem mittleren Blatt.
Das I-Drive wippt auch (nix Plattformdämpfer!) aber NULL Zug am Kettenblatt. Deswegen gilt bergauf: In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, schön gleichmäßig.....
Übrigens, das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR von meinem Kumpel wippt auch ein wenig, lässt sich wohl nie ganz unterdrücken.

Zu der Anmerkung ob sich der Zusatzaufwand für das I-Drive lohnt:
Schonmal auseinandergebaut? Bis auf die Buchsen und Hülsen alles Standardteile, kein Spezialwerkzeug nötig (Tretlagerwerkzeug), das ist für mich ein Pluspunkt!


----------



## Kint (17. Oktober 2006)

cleiende schrieb:


> Zu der Anmerkung ob sich der Zusatzaufwand für das I-Drive lohnt:
> Schonmal auseinandergebaut? Bis auf die Buchsen und Hülsen alles Standardteile, kein Spezialwerkzeug nötig (Tretlagerwerkzeug), das ist für mich ein Pluspunkt!



bei den neueren... aber genauso was will ich hören.. danke.


----------



## alf2 (18. Oktober 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> wieso dachtest du es nur am anfang. offensichtlich weil der dämpfer sich erst einschiessen musste. aber war das ansprechverhalten damals auch schlechter - sprich hat der dämpfer einfach noch nicht sensibel genug gearbeitet - oder hat sich nur das wippen eingestellt ?



Der Dämpfer musste sich erst einschießen, er spricht mittlerweile wesentlich sensibler an. Wenn mann die Plattformdämpfung bergauf zu dreht und bergab ganz öffnet, klappt es auch wirklich gut. (Meine Bedenken gehen eher in die Richtung: was ist, wenn der teure Plattformdämpfer mal hin ist und ich was billigeres einbaue?)

Um nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, ich bin zufrieden mit der Performance meines IDXCs. Nur war halt meine Erwartung, dass da nix wippt. Ich spreche im übrigen vom pedalieren im Sitzen, das im Wiegetritt zu erwarten wäre vermessen. Pedalrückschlag ist hingegen wirklich null!

Verglichen habe ich es bisher ausgiebig mit folgenden Rädern:

- Specialized Stumpjumper FSR (Viergelenker): wippt genauso, ich denke die neuen Stumpjumper haben die Braintechnologie nicht ohne Grund. Spricht sauber an, auch kein Pedalrückschlag. Allerdings viele viele kleine Lager - das hat GT mit geringeren Aufwand IMHO auch so gut realisiert.

- Simplon Cirex Carbon(Eingelenker): Spricht sauber an, wippt auch, Hinterrad stempelt bergab beim Bremsen, glaube Pedalrückschlag gespürt zu haben. Wird auf schnellen Trails sehr nervös

- C'dale Prophet und Gemini (Eingelenker): Sprechen auch gut an, kaum wippen, hab auch keinen Pedalrückschlag gespürt. Sehr laufruhig. Für meine Bedürfnisse aber viel zu plump. Die C'dales mag ich von der Geometrie und vom Image nicht, aber ich muss zugeben, dass die Hinterbauten, trotz einfachster Technik toll funktionieren. Das hat mich echt ein bisschen irritiert, dass die Lösung so einfach sein kann. 

Um gleich der Kritik vorwegzugreifen, ich find auch die GT Lösung gut (große Lager, Standardteile, geile Optik, etc..) - aber offenbar gehts sogar noch einfacher.


----------



## alf2 (18. Oktober 2006)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja das 2005er i-Drive5 3.0 ... Einbaulänge ist übrigens "normale" 190mm.



Finde das beim i-drive5 deutlich besser gelöst. Ergibt dann eine Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,5:1. Der Dämpfer lässt sich leichter justieren und lebt ausserdem länger.


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2006)

dann will ich auch mal:
mein xcr 1000 (also altes idrive system mit grossem exzenterlager) spricht mit altem ganz normalem fox float r super an, ohne dabei im wiegtritt unangenehm zu wippen. natürlich ist es nicht völlig starr, aber aus meiner sicht ist das weder störend, noch habe ich das gefühl kraft zu verschenken.
ich empfinde die federung als angenehm aktiv und direkt. 
mich stört das wippen im sitzen ohnehin immer mehr, als im stehen.

mein spec. fsr enduro spricht trotz des verbauten stahlfederdämpfers (ca. 125mm) weder besser an, noch wippt es mit seinem 4-gelenk-hinterbau weniger. und der fsr hinterbau soll ja nach wie vor einer der besten sein.
das inzwischen verblichene stevens (abgestützter eingelenker mit 117mm) hatte eine ähnliche performance wie das specialized - unauffällig, aber effektiv, ohne gross zu wippen.

auch ohne GT-brille spricht das xcr am feinsten von allen meinen fullys an - einziger kritikpunkt (besser gesagt: knackpunkt ) am xcr: 
das alle nase lang ausgeschlagene lager des dog bones und das damit verbundene xcr-knacken !  
wobei ein kumpel (der hier sicher wieder mitliest ) an seinem spec. fsr xc auch andauernd eines von den vielen kleinen lagern austauschen muss.

pedalrückschlag habe ich ohnehin erst bei einem bike selbst erlebt (scott g-zero fx-25) und denke, dass das bei den aktuellen geometrien nicht mehr vorkommen dürfte! 

spv, propedal o.ä. bin ich leider noch nie gefahren, wäre aber schonmal gespannt, ob das wirklich punkte bringt


----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

mal ganz einfältig: das late system funktioniert besser als das neue ?


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2006)

nachdem ich jetzt gelesen habe, dass das neue system weitgehend mit standardteilen auskommt, könnte ich mir bei der konstruktion des alten (laten?) systems vorstellen, dass es hauptsächlich wegen der aufwendigen und sicher teuren herstellung des grossen exzenterlagers etc. und nicht wegen einer grundsätzlichen funktionsverbesserung des idrive abgeändert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (19. Oktober 2006)

richtig - latürnich - die laten i drives neben.  
ja das mit dem innenlager werkzeug fixt mich auch an. ausserdem finde ich die rahmenform sehr nett ( ausser beim carbon 07er - das unterrohr erinnert mich zu sehr an scince fiction laserwaffe. ). hat sowas klassiches son idxc - irgendwie wie nen rts....


----------



## alf2 (22. Oktober 2006)

versus schrieb:


> nachdem ich jetzt gelesen habe, dass das neue system weitgehend mit standardteilen auskommt, könnte ich mir bei der konstruktion des alten (laten?) systems vorstellen, dass es hauptsächlich wegen der aufwendigen und sicher teuren herstellung des grossen exzenterlagers etc. und nicht wegen einer grundsätzlichen funktionsverbesserung des idrive abgeändert wurde.



Das entspricht auch den Aussagen von GT, die Funktion soll weitgehend ident sein. Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich mittlerweile auch Aussagen treffen:

nachdem ich ständig Knacksen im Hinterbau hatte, habe ich heute mein Hauptlager zerlegt. Da wartete dann leider eine böse Überraschung auf mich - nämlich Unmengen von Sand und kleinen Steinchen, vermischt mit wenig Fett und etwas Wasser. Keine Ahnung wie das da hineingekommen ist, entweder seitlich durch die Lagerung, oder durch das Sattelrohr. Das hat nämlich ein Loch, das direkt zur Lagerung führt. Fettet man also die Sattelstütze zu wenig, hat mans direkt im Hauptlager. Das bei mir nun leider hinüber ist.  

@cleiende
Du hast gesagt es sind Standardteile. Wo krieg ich denn die und wie heissen die?

Danke und lg 
Alf2


----------



## cleiende (22. Oktober 2006)

Die Lager?
Ausbauen, saubermachen, Beschriftung sollte dann lesbar sein - und ab zum Kugellagerhändler Deines Vertrauens.

Plan B:
Mail an das Fachhandelszentrum Oldenburg und Dein Begehr äußern - die sagen Dir sicher gerne welche Bestellnummer. Ab zum Epple-Händler, der bestellt das dann. Ich würde bei der Gelegenheit auch noch die wichtigsten Ersatzteile bestellen (Lagerbuchsen, Flexbone....)

...ich hatte keinen Bock in den Keller zu gehen und die Kugellagerdimensionen abzulesen

... Du hast doch sicher noch das Handbuch zu Deinem Rad, da ist ne Explosionzeichnung drin

... Knacken? Auch nochmal das Spiel der Hinterradnabe prüfen!!!


----------



## alf2 (24. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die promte Antwort!

Wenn du doch noch in den Keller kommst, mail mir bitte die Kugellagerbeschriftung. Ich hab die Lager nämlich mit viel Fett vollgepackt und wieder eingebaut, damit ich vorübergehend wieder fahren kann.



cleiende schrieb:


> Ich würde bei der Gelegenheit auch noch die wichtigsten Ersatzteile bestellen (Lagerbuchsen, Flexbone....)



Das versuch ich nun seit beinahe 2 Monaten:

- Bei der Anfrage an GT Deutschland wurde ich zum schweizer Vertrieb verwiesen (weil ich Österreicher bin), obwohl ich das Rad in Deutschland gekauft habe. Die Schweizer haben sich auch nach mehrmaligem e-mail Kontakt nie gemeldet.

- Alle österreichischen Händler haben nur lakonisch gemeint, dass GT in Österreich keinen Vertrieb hätte.

- Die Epplehändler in D, welche ich angeschrieben habe, waren bisher nicht in der Lage, die angefragten Ersatzteile zu besorgen - bzw. haben sich gar nicht gemeldet. (2 komplette Hauptlagersätze, Dogboneset, 2 Ausfallenden)

Mach ich da was falsch?? oder will ausser mir niemand Ersatzteile kaufen?


----------



## -lupo- (24. Oktober 2006)

Versuche mal bei www.unserkleinerladen.de, links unter Fahrräder, runterscrollen und dann unter GT Ersatzteile UND GT Aftermarket schauen; ist ein Onlineshop der viele GT-Ersatzteile auflistet. Habe noch nichts bestellt, aber das Sortiment ist ziemlich komplett.


----------



## cleiende (24. Oktober 2006)

Okay außerirdischer Mann aus Österreich, ich gehe nachher in den Keller. Ich werde auch noch in meinen Unterlagen nachsehen welche Epple-Teile-# das Zeug hatte und Dich auch mit den zugehörigen Zahlen vertraut machen. Kannst zum Verdauen schonmal nen Schnaps bereitstellen.

Wichtig: Epple ist mehr oder minder freiwillig mit nem anderen Laden zusammengegangen:
Der Kontakt den ich dann hatte war hier: http://www.fhz-oldenburg.de/ Die machen das komplette Ersatzteilhandling. Melde mich heute abend nochmal.

....später am Tag.....

Nur nochmal zum Sichergehen: Die Angaben beziehen sich auf ein IDXC 1.0, Bj. 1/2004, also die erste Serie des IDXC!
So, auf den Schwingenlagern steht:
1-1/8" ACB36x45
873S stainless
zu den Lagern werden aber auch zwei "Unterlegscheiben" geliefert, die sind geschlitzt, ähnlich wie ein Sprengring, zum Einpassen.

Hier mal die Teilenummern die ich Anfang 2005 bei den Bestellungen verwendet habe, Preise soweit bekannt auch. Hoffe du hast den Marillenbrand bereitstehen!
8333.3510 Kugellagersatz f. beide Schwingenlager: 36,10 UVP brutto
8333.3520 Innenhülsensatz Schwingenlager: 18,50 UVP brutto
8333.3600, Schraubensatz f. Schwingenlager GT IDXC - das ist die Verschraubung der Hülsen!
8333.3550 Flexbone f. GT IDXC: 11,90 UVP brutto
0833.3540 vordere Dämpferverschraubung am Hauptrahmen
0833.3530 hintere Dämpferverschraubung am Hinterbau
7916400 Ausfallende, UVP 14,90

Wie oben geschrieben, das FHZ Oldenburg hilft Dir sicher gerne weiter. Wenn Sie Dir nicht direkt verkaufen dann schick mir mal eine PM.

Ach ja, der kleine Laden (s.o.) ist scheinbar gut bestückt für ältere Semester.

Gute Nacht von

cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (25. Oktober 2006)

Lieber cleiende, lieber lupo, lieber kingmoe,

vielen Dank für die Daten und die Tipps. Ich bin mir wirklich schon ein bisschen ausserirdisch vorgekommen mit meinem Ersatzteilwunsch.

Mit dem Schnaps werde ich bis Mittag warten. Wenn ich mir die Preise aber so überschlage werde ich ihn wohl brauchen.

Also sorry for being offtopic ;-)

Nochmals danke und liebe Grüsse
Alf


----------

